# ein bisschen dynamic?



## Showdown (15. Februar 2002)

hallo zusammen.

ich spiel gerne mit den hier geposteten tips ein wenig rum. man lernt hier viel nützliches, danke ;-)

jetzt aber auch mal ne konkrete frage:

ich weiss, dass man zB in flash einen lauftext erzeugen kann, der aus einer einfachen *.txt gelesen wird.

gibt es in html eine einfache möglichkeit, zB in einer tabelle einen text aus einer *.txt einblenden zu lassen? 
oder brauche ich schon bei so einer einfachen "dynamic" ein kompliziertes php oder so?

danke für eure antworten.


----------



## KMX-Robin (16. Februar 2002)

mm .. 

> ich weiss, dass man zB in flash einen lauftext erzeugen kann,
> der aus einer einfachen *.txt gelesen wird. 
das ist aber nicht ganzzzzzzzz so einfach *g*

> gibt es in html eine einfache möglichkeit, zB in einer tabelle 
> einen text aus einer *.txt einblenden zu lassen? 
> oder brauche ich schon bei so einer einfachen "dynamic" ein 
> kompliziertes php oder so? 
mm .. also HTML selbst unterstützt das Einbinden von weiteren HTML Seiten nicht. Eine einfache Möglichkeit wäre Javascript ... 

Javascript Lösung - Einfaches Einbinden einer Datei
----------------------------------------------------
Du schreibst den folgenden Code an die Stelle in Deinem 
HTML-Code, wo der Text einer anderen Datei eingebunden 
werden soll.

_<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="include.js"></script>_

In der Datei include.js kann Du nun Deinen Text einbinden.
z.b.

_document.write("Coole Sache");_


Javascript Lösung - Lauftext
------------------------------------------------------
Du schreibst den folgenden Code an die Stelle in Deinem 
HTML-Code, wo die Laufschrift angezeigt werden soll.

_<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="include.js"></script>

<script>
document.write('<marquee>' + text + '</marquee>');
</script>_

In die Datei include.js schreibst Du dann folgendes:

_text='Coole Sache';_


Soviel dazu .. ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.

Robin


----------



## Showdown (16. Februar 2002)

Ich danke Dir.

Werde es heute noch ausprobieren.

CU


----------



## Showdown (16. Februar 2002)

Das hat gefunzt. Prima.
Jetzt solls aber noch ein bisschen weitergehen ;-)
Ich fürchte, da muss ich in die anderen Foren gehen. Aber vielleicht möchte der ein oder andere zu dem Thema noch was schreiben, so als kleinen Tip. 

Die Auslesung habe ich in eine Zelle einer Tabelle gelegt. Ohne Probleme. 
Es ist bestimmt kein Problem, auch noch mehrere Sätze da reinzubekommen, oder? Geht das da auch mit <br> ?

Jetzt kommt aber der nächste Schritt: Eine Zelle weiter, soll auch was eingelesen werden, am besten aus der selben include.js. 
Geht das? 

zB: html Dokument mit Tabelle. erste Spalte <Name> dann <Alter>

ausgelesen werden soll:  showdown.js  Inhalt: Showdown, 28

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch einer ;-)


----------



## KMX-Robin (16. Februar 2002)

> Die Auslesung habe ich in eine Zelle einer Tabelle gelegt. Ohne 
> Probleme. Es ist bestimmt kein Problem, auch noch mehrere Sätze 
> da reinzubekommen, oder? Geht das da auch mit <br> ? 
ja
> Jetzt kommt aber der nächste Schritt: Eine Zelle weiter, soll auch 
> was eingelesen werden, am besten aus der selben include.js. 
> Geht das? 
Ja .. aber da musst noch ein bissl was dazu programmieren

Also in der include.js schreibst folgendes
_text1='1. Text';
text2='2. Text';_

Dann machst folgendes .. am besten über den Body bindest du die Datei wie gehabt ein .. dann machst folgendes in der 1. Zeile der Tabelle.

_
<script> 
document.write(text1); 
</script>_

in der 2. Zeile machst du dann ..

_
<script> 
document.write(text2); 
</script>_

das wars .. kannst das natürlich so oft machen wie du willst 
Bye


----------



## Showdown (16. Februar 2002)

Funktioniert alles bestens. Danke.
So langsam nähern wir uns dem Hauptziel 

Nächster Schritt:

Eine Tabelle, die als txt datei vorliegt, soll jetzt in meine Tabelle auf der htm Seite eingelesen werden. Is das der Punkt, an dem ich mich eher von JAVA verabschieden sollte?

Beispiel-Tabelle Olympia-Medaillenspiegel

1.Deutschland 	5 7 4 16  
2.Norwegen 	5 5 0 10  
3.USA 		3 6 5 14 

Ich kann meine htm Tabelle schön formatieren, vielleicht noch ein nettes Bild als HG einsetzen und muss nur immer die txt bzw js Datei ändern. Das is das Ziel.
Nach bisherigem Wissensstand über java-Auslesung (s.o.) müsste ich allerdings in jede Zelle eingeben: 
<script> 
document.write(text1); 
</script>
Das wäre nicht das Problem, da ich das ja nur einmal machen muss.

Die Hauptaufgabe liegt darin:
text1='1';
text2='Deutschland';
text3='5'; 
usw

Nu die Frage: Gehts einfacher, oder mit was anderem wie java die Aktualisierung vornehmen?

Danke


----------



## b0bby (19. Februar 2002)

imho is das mit php am einfachsten  include("datei.txt")  und das ganze steht drin  also in die txt kannste den ganzen source code reinhaun.

das ganze geht auch mit html...
und zwar mit dem befehl <!--#include virtual="datei.txt" -->
und die html dateim musst edann *.shtml und dann gehts


----------



## Samuel (21. Februar 2002)

*also, ...*

bei dem was du machen willst ist die einfachste lösung:
PHP&MySQL
da legst du die daten in der Datenbank an und dann lass das php script die daten auslesen

kurzer code, aber effizient --> zumindest bei solchen Dingen!

grüße [23]^5^


----------

